# New to IM



## 1bbigger (Mar 10, 2014)

What's going on guys, new to the forum hopping to have a run here and learn as much as possible. I have gone thru the rules and will be reading some of the stickies soon.


----------



## brazey (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you fellas


----------



## KeithO54 (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome Brother,
Lots of great info,educatin and knowledge hre.
Saty Healthy,
Keith O 
SteeltownIron


----------



## heavylifting1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## sneedham (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey man welcome...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## StanG (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## KeithO54 (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome Brother. Lots of good information and people here.Brothers in Iron,
Stay Healthy,
Keith O54
SteeltownIron


----------



## blergs. (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## arez (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## blergs. (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

